# massage



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi guys firstly hopefully Ive put this in the right place if not apologizes all round i am a fully qualified massage therapist and i have started my own mobile business.

What i am wondering is: 
Do you think there would be a call for massage service at meets on sites etc? I was thinking safari room heater and massage table.

the service i would be offering is: 
Massage therapy 
Swedish,Deep Tissue
Indian head massage
Aromatherapy
Hoppi Ear Candle therapy

I am a fully Certified Massage Therapist


what do you think guys? 


cheers

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Some of my bits might fall off in this weather :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

As much as I wish you luck with your mobile venture, a massage would not be top of my 'to do' list in the camping environment.

I used to love getting in to Turkish Baths or getting beach massages while abroad, but that was probably to lessen the stress of flying there.

Now I'm already chilled when I arrive.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Is this post just directed at "GUYS"

Aldra


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

My better half is also a massage therapist, and had no end of requests for treatment during the last 6 months in the US. We'll be buying a mobile treatment chair when we go back so she can do some.

Whilst the UK isn't the US, I would be fairly confident that you will have some takers on campgrounds here. The issue though might be clients' perception of privacy in a safari room, and also warmth?

Dougie.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I put most of your treatments(?) alongside magnetic bracelets and magic crystals.
Motorhomers appear to be too hard headed to fall for such, to be polite, alternative treatments. 

A good cuddle with the missus would be far more beneficial IMO.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

aldra said:


> Is this post just directed at "GUYS"
> 
> Aldra


I'm pretty sure the term "Guys" points to both sexes these days.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I enjoy a massage. Never had one in a safari room though!
Think it could be good in the warmer weather, don't think I'd fancy it in the winter though.

You don't know until you try and if you already have a safari room, heater and table there's not much risk involved in giving it a go.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A massage is absolutely fantastic

A good cuddle with the wife is excellent I think Spacerunner but is not geared to achieve the same result 8O

I wouldn't care winter or summer , it soothes and relaxes the muscles
and leaves you feeling great

Aldra


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

aldra said:


> Is this post just directed at "GUYS"
> 
> Aldra


Aldra, no dear it is totaly no sexist "guys"  and i would gladly give you a massage if we are every in the same place ))

Alan


----------

